# LA question Ultime ...



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

Bon en fait ce thread ouvert il y a quelques temps était pour faire réagir Taho!
Mais rien, nada ... aucune réaction ... même pas son jumeau ...    
Et puis vu ces derniers messages, son gâteau au chocolat ... et la tête de son sapin  moi je m'inquiète.
Alors la question : 
VOUS AVEZ VU TAHO! ???​


----------



## mikoo (21 Décembre 2005)

nan.


----------



## iDiot (21 Décembre 2005)

Oui...


----------



## iDiot (21 Décembre 2005)

Ah non...


 



Moi quand j'ai plus donné signe de vie sur le forum pendant 2 mois personne c'est inquétié... :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Décembre 2005)

* N'empêche tout de même que*
Benabar fait de la grosse merde.


----------



## DarkNeo (21 Décembre 2005)

Il a ptet pas envie de poster.
Il s'est rendu compte de certaines choses ...


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est rendu compte de certaines choses ...



... mais encore ???


----------



## DarkNeo (21 Décembre 2005)

Il suffit de voir voir ma réaction sur le topic


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de voir voir ma réaction sur le topic



difficile de te suivre ...


----------



## DarkNeo (21 Décembre 2005)

Ben celui ou on parle de Benabar


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Ben celui ou on parle de Benabar



... sur la tolérance ??? Non il si il fait un tour dans le coin il doit bien savoir que c'est de la provocation à 2 balles pour qu'il nous fasse un petit 
J'adore Benabar


----------



## DarkNeo (21 Décembre 2005)

oki


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2005)

no thao


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> no thao


c'est pas dans l'ordre et
en plus tu lui mets pas son !....


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas dans l'ordre et
> en plus tu lui mets pas son !....


je suis pas dans l'ordre se soir


----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2005)

oui


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Je dois résumer le fil ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

Oui t'as l'air de super bien le faire ce soir ..


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui



...tu en as trop dit ou pas assez ...


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je dois résumer le fil ?



je te pensais déjà sur meetik.uk


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui


y a baleine sous gravier là!!!.


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> je te pensais déjà sur meetik.uk




Panne de serveur


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Panne de serveur



C'est donc ça le petit surnom de ton membre viril ... Serveur ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc ça le petit surnom de ton membre viril ... Serveur ?




Chut...pas ici :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Chut...pas ici :rose:



La bergère ferait des infidélités à Stook !!!


----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2005)

"garçon !"


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "garçon !"



mais bien sure ...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> La bergère ferait des infidélités à Stook !!!



Non mais je suis une chaudasse ... Pire que Maya l'abeille !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "garçon !"



P 77 Sors de ce corps innocent !


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je suis une chaudasse ... Pire que Maya l'abeille !



Vu la taille du dard ça doit pas faire mal


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Vu la taille du dard ça doit pas faire mal




Demande à Taho! il confirmera ... Ah merde c'est vrai tu le cherches et tu le trouves pas ..


----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2005)

bisque bisque rage


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> La bergère ferait des infidélités à Stook !!!




Je peux pas me suis cassé la main droite


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> P 77 Sors de ce corps innocent !


quoi s'est dégueulasse qu'est qui fout dans sont corp.







je peut venir aussi? :rose:


----------



## lumai (21 Décembre 2005)

Il est pas bien loin pourtant.... tu es sûr de l'avoir bien cherché ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas me suis cassé la main droite



T'es pas ambidextre ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quoi s'est dégueulasse qu'est qui fout dans sont corp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> quoi s'est dégueulasse qu'est qui fout dans sont corp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La charte


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2005)

Dites vous pouvez calmer toys? Non parce que là, il est chaud comme une baraque à frites (sic).

Merci.


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

>




Oui ça pique un peu en effet ...


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dites vous pouvez calmer toys? Non parce que là, il est chaud comme une baraque à frites (sic).
> 
> Merci.



C'est qui le chanteur dans le couple ???


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dites vous pouvez calmer toys? Non parce que là, il est chaud comme une baraque à frites (sic).
> 
> Merci.


oups j'ai un peut la patate ce soir tout vas trop bien.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2005)

Il semblerait que ça ne soit pas la raison du silence de Taho!... alors tâchez de faire quelque chose de ce "fil"... enfin bon...

Oubliez ma demande. Je crois qu'elle est inutile..


----------



## NED (21 Décembre 2005)

Réponse : NON
mais j'ai pas vu la vierge non plus comme Zidanne......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2005)

A mon avis, Taho a été enlevé par des extra-terrestres, qui font des tas d'expériences sur lui.


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

en tout cas, juste un conseil, si vous le croisez : Taho! Gohille !

celui/celle qui a compris ce jeu de mots bidon gagne un coup de boule a facettes multicolore


----------



## NED (22 Décembre 2005)

Ou bien aurait-il été avalé par un vortex temporel?


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, juste un conseil, si vous le croisez : Taho! Gohille !
> 
> celui/celle qui a compris ce jeu de mots bidon gagne un coup de boule a facettes multicolore



Gorillle car il est poilu comme un singe ???


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Gorillle car il est poilu comme un singe ???


allez hop ! boulé ! 
mais bon euh... il doit surement etre velu, vu qu il habite dans le Dauphiné (pas Libéré, et pas gratiné non plus  )... dans ces contrées, le pelage est nécessaire pour lutter contre le froid (satanés iserois !  )


----------



## NED (22 Décembre 2005)

L'Isérois s'est fait alpagué par un bouquetin sans doute?


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

il est ptetre tombe follement amoureux d'un chamois qui dort...

_encore un jeu de mots debile est caché dans cette phrase..._


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> allez hop ! boulé !
> mais bon euh... il doit surement etre velu, vu qu il habite dans le Dauphiné (pas Libéré, et pas gratiné non plus  )... dans ces contrées, le pelage est nécessaire pour lutter contre le froid (satanés iserois !  )



mais comment sais-tu tout ça !!! ??


----------



## elKBron (22 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> mais comment sais-tu tout ça !!! ??


 sur son lieu d'habitation, c est dans son profil
pour le reste... euh... j'habite depuis 27 en Rhone Alpes, alors la meteo de la region, ca me connait lol (j ai moi aussi une belle toison dorée (ca risque de jaser (raport a jason... bon je sors (mais pas longtemps, hein !))) )


----------



## MACcossinelle (22 Décembre 2005)

A mon avis il a de bonnes raisons d'hiberner   

_et qu'il y reste...._


----------



## Fondug (22 Décembre 2005)

Taho, l'est pas en we à Rome ?


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> * N'empêche tout de même que*
> Benabar fait de la grosse merde.



Finalement, je suis assez d'accord, même si je persiste à penser qu'il n'est pas le seul...


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, je suis assez d'accord, même si je persiste à penser qu'il n'est pas le seul...



Malheureusement...


----------



## toys (22 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, je suis assez d'accord, même si je persiste à penser qu'il n'est pas le seul...


ha notre grand déséspoire a tous. il n'est pas le .seul


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, je suis assez d'accord, même si je persiste à penser qu'il n'est pas le seul...



C'est bizarre, j'ai écouté des extraits et je l'ai mis dans ma liste de cd à acheter... Faudra que je vérifie quand même.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> * N'empêche tout de même que*
> Benabar fait de la grosse merde.




ça, c'est clair, de la grosse merde....
faut quand meme le dire....





			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> J'adore Benabar



Pas de chance, désolé....mais il fait toujours autant de la merde...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est clair, de la grosse merde....
> faut quand meme le dire....
> 
> 
> ...



A quoi d'autre peut-on s'attendre, venant d'un trou du cul béat?...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> A quoi d'autre peut-on s'attendre, venant d'un trou du cul béat?...



Pas faux, pas faux du tout....!
je reconnais une fois de plus votre bon gout, mon cher ami.......


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pas de chance, désolé....mais il fait toujours autant de la merde...



Qu'importe ... je dois avoir des goûts de merde ... j'taime bien aussi tu sais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2005)

Je sais ! Taho a été kidnappé par l'abominable homme des neiges qui a émigré en Isère (il a ses papiers au moins ?  ) !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Qu'importe ... je dois avoir des goûts de merde ... j'taime bien aussi tu sais




*Et mis à part ça*
Tu manges Mac Do ? 
Tu mets des chaussettes avec tes sandales ?
Tu mets des chaussures de ville avec un survêtement ?
Tu portes des slips kangourou ?
Tu aimes le tuning ?
Tu regardes TF1 et M6 ?




:mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Décembre 2005)

Tu manges Mac Do ? ça m'arrive ... 1 ou 2 fois par an

Tu mets des chaussettes avec tes sandales ?jamais de sandales et uniquement ces chaussettes
Tu mets des chaussures de ville avec un survêtement ?je n'ai pas de survêtement
Tu portes des slips kangourou ?non uniquement des boxer et pour être précis ceux-ci
Tu aimes le tuning ?NON ..... juste un autocollant Apple sur la lunette arrière de la voiture 
Tu regardes TF1 et M6 ?oui seulement pour quelques séries, aucun produit "fait maison"


quoi d'autre ???


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Tu portes des slips kangourou ?non uniquement des boxer et pour être précis ceux-ci


Bon mackie, t'es démasqué maintenant


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon mackie, t'es démasqué maintenant



???  
On doit pas être les deux seuls ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> quoi d'autre ???




*Benabar est donc*
un gros fardeau, un point noir, une verrue sur le nez, un problème dans ton existence.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2005)

comparons lepurefils et sonnyboy :

saucisse - caca
abrase - abrase


pareil


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Benabar est donc*
> un gros fardeau, un point noir, une verrue sur le nez, un problème dans ton existence.



Non j'assume ...    et puis il y a 







Mais je remarque que tu n'as pas répondu a ton questionnaire :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Décembre 2005)

et sinon, il va bientôt sortir un nouvel album Taho?, euh, pardon Benabar???


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Décembre 2005)

toujours pas de news du Taho!, 
mais que fait la police....

(vous avez verifié sous le sapin ou "aujourd'hui"...)


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2005)

vous êtes lourds quand même un peu ... si , si ...


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

en fait a tout les coup taho! s'est le pere noel et il est partie se préparé pour demain....


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Décembre 2005)

Ben moi en cas, j'espère qu'il vas bien...     Quoi lèche c..?!     Non non, c'est sincère.


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi en cas, j'espère qu'il vas bien...     Quoi lèche c..?!     Non non, c'est sincère.



ul ???
ouilles ??


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Décembre 2005)

Je te laisse le choix.  :rateau:


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

choix numéros deux.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Décembre 2005)

C'est bon choix...avec ou sans poil??  :rateau:


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon choix...avec ou sans poil??  :rateau:


moi!!!

sans.


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> moi!!!
> 
> sans.


...+1


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ...+1


ou ça que t'en a vue un !
j'ai fait des oubli?


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ou ça que t'en a vue un !
> j'ai fait des oubli?



???
je voulais dire moi aussi


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Décembre 2005)

Oh du calme, je ne suis pas infidèle... je me réserve pour Taho!


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

qui parle de poils? 
si quelqu'un veut lecher les miens, ils sont tout propres. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je sais ! Taho a été kidnappé par l'abominable homme des neiges qui a émigré en Isère (il a ses papiers au moins ?  ) !



Pff, il est tranquillement en train de démonter une cité d'or, chacun le sait...


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ???
> je voulais dire moi aussi


un jours tu seras aussi rapide que moi!
ta tes chance ils ont mit un ralentisseur de 45 sec.


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> un jours tu seras aussi rapide que moi!
> ta tes chance ils ont mit un ralentisseur de 45 sec.



je te laisse la rapidité .... c'est ta copine qui doit être heureuse


----------



## toys (23 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> je te laisse la rapidité .... c'est ta copine qui doit être heureuse


je suis célibataire depuis 7 ans voir même 8 ( il y a bien eu une fille il y a peut mais rien de sérieux).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Oh du calme, je ne suis pas infidèle... je me réserve pour Taho!



Etienne Taho ? Vous partez en week-end à Rome ?


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Etienne Taho ? Vous partez en week-end à Rome ?



Et oui, je suis un canard migrateur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, je suis un canard migrateur.



Ah ? Tu ne te grattes qu'à moitié ?


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Tu ne te grattes qu'à moitié ?



Maaiis non, c'est les autres que je gratte qu'à moitié.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Maaiis non, c'est les autres que je gratte qu'à moitié.



Et pour l'autre moitié ils se démerdent ?


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'autre moitié ils se démerdent ?



Je vais tout faire non plus.


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

la question ultime: POUR QUOI?


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la question ultime: POUR QUOI?


la reponse ultime : POUR QUOI PAS?


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> la reponse ultime : POUR QUOI PAS?


la re-réponse ultime: par ce que.


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la re-réponse ultime: par ce que.


alors la re-question ultime: pour quoi quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> pour quoi quoi ?




parc'que


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> parc'que


dans ce cas je dirait même plus: par ce que que!!!


----------

